# med file question..



## kbenn (28 Jun 2004)

well , i missed the cutoff to get into the summer bmq course this   year. the problem wasnt getting all my info and   my file in on time - its that the medical file is sitting up in borden still   after 5 months. the file   came back 5 months ago needing more information, which i promptly provided in less than a week - and it was difficult to do that!   when i was younger i had a brief problem with an eating disorder , this was 4 years ago and i recieved a few months of counselling ,as   this is a usual treatment, and have not had an issue with it since. Both the counsellor and my family doctor sent information which explained the problem and explained that   i was in great health and it was not an issue any more. Even the medic at the CFRC said he would never have known if i hadnt told him(which makes me wish i wasnt so honest lol- but i had to be) So if all the information got to borden and its been 5 months - why have i not heard anything back? is this a good sign   or a bad one? has anyone had an experience similar to this one?

oh and i know this sounds horrible .. but im just curious- if i hadnt said anything , would they even have ever found out about the past medical issue?


----------



## Spartan (28 Jun 2004)

politely keep bugging the CFRC every couple of weeks.
I had sent my file off to borden end of feb... and I had just received a letter (unfit) back like a week or so ago- reason being that they priortize the files (ie those who can be on course this summer, and those who, well need to sort things out or review further)


----------



## pipstah (29 Jun 2004)

The waiting is very long, for me too its now 5 months that i'm waiting and i call the recruiting center every week to get an update. Borden seems deeply in need of more man power!


----------



## Shulaev (29 Jun 2004)

I don't know boys , my own medical file has been in Borden for about 2 months now , I called today and the guy said that I'll probably make the summer BMQ arrangement but you never know with these guys right . Anyways , Im going for reg.infantry , look out for Private Shulaev should you come across me . Still havent decided wether to go to the 3rcr In Edmonton or Petawawa. 



.....PS : I'll take Enzo's advice as to not sit by the phone and just put the recruiting process in the back of your mind since it is out of your hands , Cheers


----------



## Drummie (3 Jul 2004)

Ouch kbenn, I guess I'm not the only one that's noticed things take forever in Borden. I've got a similar situation. I got accepted to RMC under the Reg. Officer's Training Program, and my BOTC course was supposed to start July 3rd.   I got sent the big info. package with kit list, etc, and got presented with an "RMC Scholarship" at my high school scholarships and bursaries ceremony. The day before my enrollment ceremony (June 19), my career counsellor calls and tells me not no come down b/c something from my medical file didn't check out, but he couldn't tell me what it was b/c he didn't have access to the med files,and the med. staff weren't there that day.Then   I talked to the head career counsellor, and she couldn't help either, but she said   I should have received a letter from Borden stating what was wrong with my medical file, and why I was no longer accepted, and the letter should have sent out June 11. So Mon. June 21 rolls around, and I contact the med. staff to find out why I was rejected (B/c I still haven't received any letter). The med. staff says he doesn't know, b/c he hasn't received my file from Borden yet, and its supposed to be sent out shortly after the letter was (June 11), so he phones Borden to find out why this letter is taking so long. Then on June 22, I call again and he tells me how he's sorry, and it's partly his fault; he assumed that my application had been rejected, when really, they only wanted more info. on my condition, that's why there was no letter sent out. In the meanwhile,   I had returned all the kit I bought on the kit list the previous weekend, b/c everyone thought my file was rejected. Then I ask if there's still a possibility on going on the July 3 course (b/c its already June 21), and he says yes, as long as i get the referrals and info Borden wants, and they determine I'm medically fit, b/c then it's just a matter of Borden phoning the CFRC with their decision, and them phoning me and getting me to come down and sign the papers and get sworn in. So with the stress of my provincial exams, I ran around all of June 22 and the morn of the 23 getting teacher, doctor, and my Cadet CO referrals. Very hard to do, but got them all and faxed them off to CFRC the morn of the 23. I call the med staff later that day, and asked if he'd faxed the stuff to Borden yet, and he says he cant, b/c he has to send it off with my file, and he still hasn't received my file from Borden yet. In the meantime, if they say I'm going, I didn't have the kit anymore, so I went out and re-bought everything, b/c I wouldn't have time with my exams, and grad ceremonies and parties next week. On Fri.June 25, I call again, and the med. staff is on leave, but the replacement staff tells me my file came in yesterday, and the "Puralated" to Borden, and I should have a reply by Mon or Tue.   So Tue June 28   comes, and still haven;t heard anything from Borden, so the med. replacement phones them, and they tell him to just "wait out". So it;'s the 28, and I'm getting a bit suspicious wether I'm actually gonna go on this course anymore,so I phone my career counsellor, and ask him, "if Borden replies favourably this week, do I still have a chance on going", and he says "probly not, but the best case scenario is you go straight   to RMC in Sept." which I found a bit odd b/c then wuts the point of BOTC and IAP? Anyways, still haven't heard from Borden and it's July 2, and I've been screwed over royally. first, have to go return all the kit again :blotto:,   I got accepted as a Plt. WO Directing Staff at cadet camp, and had to turn that down, also, didn't get any of the scholarships or bursaries at school b/c they;re all based partly on need, and when the CFRC contacted my school counsellor to present the certificate at awards night (Purely advertising/public relations b/c it's not even a scholarship, you have to serve 5 years of your life afterwards, and go thru a heck of a recruiting selection to get it)   they told my counsellor it was valued at $100, 000, so obviously I didn't have the "need" requirement, but what they didn't tell my counsellor is it was conditional, and could be cancelled at any time. They told me that when they gave me the offer. "it's completely conditional" they said, I was only aware of 2 conditions, either you're in or your out. None of this maybe junk that been stressing me out like crazy for almost a month now.
</End Rant>

Oh ya, has this ever happened to anyone? What was the outcome?


----------



## casing (3 Jul 2004)

This really made me shake my head.  You got so screwed over, I feel for you!  I can't offer any advice--I don't have anything useful to give.  All I can say is I really hope it works out for you.  Good luck!


----------



## Drummie (4 Jul 2004)

Thanks.  

Since the file hurried up to Borden and is now waiting there, would it do any good to keep hounding my carrer councellor for updates? Is it out of the CFRC's hands , or can the call Borden and that may get them to hurry up over there...?


----------



## Eric5 (6 Jul 2004)

Yeah, I did my medical on the April 30, and I'm still waiting for my Part 3 to come back from Borden. I've already missed the first class, which started on July 4, but I'm hoping to make it in for the second class which I believe starts on the 23rd. But I can't do that till I get accepted and sworn in, and I can't get accepted without my medical. So the guy who did my interview said that he was going to send a note to Borden asking for my Part 3, but I'm still waiting for my call as to whether I'm accepted or not. It's unfair that they do this. They should let you know sooner whether or not you're accepted, because if I'm not then I need to find another job for this summer, because I need a job, and I really need some money.  :threat: Why does a doctor out east who's never even met or seen me before have any say as to whether or not I can do this anyways??? All of the guys out here who have done my medical, and my interview, etc. said I should have no problem getting in, and I think they would know better than a guy who only knows me from reading what these guys and my medical history have said. Bah.

>End of Rant<


----------



## Drummie (6 Jul 2004)

The worst part is how they ask for your doctor, specialist, etc.  referrals, and the referrals say you'll be fine, but those docs in Borden can just trump all that info. and deem you unfit.... :


----------



## Shulaev (7 Jul 2004)

Hey fellas, 
got my medical back today after 2 months and one week I guess thats an accomplishment judging by these forums . Supposed to get a phone call any day now . What exactly will be discussed during the phone call is a mystery to me . Can anyone shine a light as to who will call and what will be said . 
Cheers .


----------



## Kinoshita (7 Jul 2004)

Hey Shulaev, my file came back from borden on the 28th of June. Do you when the next BMQ is? is it the end of July or sometime in august? I'm also joining Reg Infantry


----------



## badapple (7 Jul 2004)

no secret, borden is fuckuppity central, a little known fact is that they also handle cadets medicals during the couple months leading up to the beginning of july, so not only are they well on their way to incompetency, but have a huge backlog this time of year more than most,


----------



## Tracker (7 Jul 2004)

When did CFRG start handling cadet medicals?


----------



## Shulaev (7 Jul 2004)

Jeez i hope in july , to tell you the truth I don't know man , perhaps someone here can clarify that ,
cheers


----------



## MedCorps (7 Jul 2004)

CFRC does not do Cadet medicals.  (They do CIC medicals through).  

The Cadet (summer course) medicals for Central Region Cadets are done by someone else at the Cadet Regional HQ in Borden.   This used to be (and I suspect still is, as I saw him sluming around in June) an ex-reg force Medical Master Warrant Officer.   

As an aside.  The CFRC medical side of things is unstaffed from what I am told by people who work in the shop.  They have 2 doctors (a Captain and a Major).  That is it for all of Canada.  I know they were looking at getting in a 2nd Captain, but I also know they are loosing a Captain to release.  One step forward,  one step back.  Some of the cases they have to review are very complex and take exceeding time to research.  Often CFRC Medical,  need to get in touch with the God-Daddy of the Medical Branch medical classification system, Canadian Forces Medical Group Headquarters  / Directorate of Medical Policy (D Med Pol).   This again takes time, as these people are quite over worked also.  We have a doctor shortage in the CF... this impacts both care and administration.   Win some loose some. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Shulaev (8 Jul 2004)

Umm July 20th is the next BMQ  , as for August i dont know . Does anyone know what happens now that my med file has came back ok .


----------



## Eric5 (10 Jul 2004)

Huzzah! I finally got a call of acceptance! On monday I get my kit and get sworn in, and on wednesday I get enrolled! And then in a couple of weeks, it's off to BMQ I go. Good luck to everyone else still in the recruitment process. It's a pain in the ***


----------



## Shulaev (10 Jul 2004)

Congrats Eric5 , 
how did it happen for you , did you get a call right after your medical passed to tell you when to get down to Moss PArk for the swearing in process or what .


----------



## Eric5 (10 Jul 2004)

Well, I told the guy who gave me my interview that I was trying to get into basic this summer, so he said he would bug the guys in Borden to hurry up and get my part 3 out here, and then get my file over to the armouries as soon as he could. And just when I was giving up hope, on friday morning I got a call saying that I was accepted, and would be enrolled the next wednesday. Then later in the day, I got another call saying to be at the base at 7:30 am to get my kit, and go to the armouries to get sworn in. So I guess the moral of the story is to be nice, and make friends with people who can make things move faster.


----------

